# Disney Passholder $79 Park Hopper Deal for Family & Friends



## littlestar (Aug 20, 2016)

I know a lot of DVC members are Disney Annual Pass Holders so I wanted to post this deal that is going on through September 30th.  You can purchase a $79 Walt Disneyworld park hopper for family and friends at the gate when you show your annual pass (6 per annual pass) good for that day only. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/passholder-special-offers/events-entertainment/


----------

